# und schon wieder...



## Anonymous (18 Juni 2005)

Scheint wirklich lukrativ zu sein..... die spammen hier schon wieder..

Quelltext:

<html>

<font face="Arial"><map name="bqW"><area coords="0, 0, 824, 375" shape="rect" href="http://203.xx.xxx.xx/rpm/"></map>
	
</a></font></p>

<font color="#FFFFF3">Erika may hit  ok deal hometown weather on  in 1958 in 1923 </font></p></html>


Ein netter Server in Australien......

_für alle Fälle den Link entschärft! Dino/Mod_


----------



## Dino (18 Juni 2005)

Ich habe den Link im Quelltext mal entfernt. Scheint mir besser zu sein, das durch einen Screenshot zu dokumentieren. Siehe Attachment!

Insgesamt ein recht gutes Beispiel für einen offensichtlichen Betrugsversuch, wenngleich eigentlich...naja...man beachte die eigenartige Ausdrucksweise  im Formular. Dennoch wird es eine Reihe von Leuten geben, die ohne zu zögern ein paar TANs eingeben würden, wenn sie das gewohnte Seitendesign erkennen. Zum Kotzen, mit welchen Zeitgenossen (und damit meine ich die Macher dieser Fakeseite) man diesen Planeten teilen muss...

Aber da gibt es auch hierzulande eine ganze Reihe, die sich nahtlos in deren Kategorie einfügen...


----------



## Captain Picard (18 Juni 2005)

Ist eine Neuauflage von dieser Phishing-Mail 

http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/050505_01.php

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10203

cp


----------

